# Cheddar Cheese w/ A-MAZE-N Tube Smoker



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 19, 2013)

I've used the A-MAZE-N tube smoker 12" version in my Weber Kettle a few times now. I'm using the Pitmaster's Choice blend, which is a combination of hickory, cherry, and maple. So far I've only had positive experiences with the tube smoker.

I bought Tillamook cheese because they are the only major brand whose factory I've toured. I was surprised by how enjoyable it was to visit a cheese factory. You get to watch all the workers and see the fancy machinery, plus they had tons of historical stuff that was interesting and dated way back. Also, plenty of cheese samples.













DSC01134.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013


















DSC01139.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013


















DSC01144.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013


















DSC01145.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013


















DSC01158.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013


















DSC01159.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 19, 2013






I used the A-MAZE-N tube smoker to generate 3 hours of smoke and then wrapped the cheddar pieces in plastic. The only hard part will be the wait . . .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2013)

Love the Tillamook cheese and the AMNPS. Thumbs Up


----------



## jaybone (Feb 19, 2013)

That cheese looks great.  Love the color.  I did my first cheese smoke on 2/2 using the AMNPS for about the same 3 hour smoke time.  Jack, Pepper Jack, Medium Cheddar, and some of those small individual size Tomato & Basil Mozzarella and Jalapeno Mozzarella.  Been vacuum sealed and in the fridge since 2/2.  Looking forward to sampling them this Saturday.  Hope yours taste as good as they look!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 20, 2013)

looks great. i love smoked cheese. i use about the same setup. weber kettle amnps and most of the time pitmaster blend. i think the pepper jack is my favorit. i can get about 15 lbs on the kettle at a time. makes a great gift also













smoked cheese vac 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012


















cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the Tube smoker and Tillamook! I used to live not far from Tillamook and we'd go up and pick up cheese right from the factory! We really like the smoked pepper jack. Recently we discovered that the Lucerne Brand has a bit more kick to it than Tillamooks so we've been using it instead! I've been using the 18" AMNTS, and just recieved the 12" for my mini-wsm. Going to do a maiden run this weekend on a small batch of pepper jack!


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

Well your a cheese head now...Nice job !


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> looks great. i love smoked cheese. i use about the same setup. weber kettle amnps and most of the time pitmaster blend. i think the pepper jack is my favorit. i can get about 15 lbs on the kettle at a time. makes a great gift also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Making me hungry . . .


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great - Good Job.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 23, 2013)

I broke down and sampled one of the pieces of cheddar today. Made a smoky grilled cheese sandwich.













DSC01181.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2013)

Good job.  Now try to get in the habit of buying two, save one to age and smoke the other.  If you do that, you will soon have a good cache of aged cheese. Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123130


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 26, 2013)

Today marks 1 week since I smoked this cheddar, so I unwrapped piece 2 of 8 for sampling. The cheese definitely tasted better at the 1 week mark than it did when I broke down on day 4 of aging. Of course to properly compare, I had to make another grilled cheese . . .













DSC01267.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Mar 2, 2013)

I made some bread sticks using this recipe I found at: http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2013/02/cheese-straws-these-dont-suck.html

They are made from frozen fluff pastry and they're easy.













DSC01289.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 2, 2013






They came out great using the smoked cheddar.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice Lookin Cheese

TJ


----------



## rdknb (Mar 3, 2013)

yes very nice looking cheese,  I smoked a bunch  a little over 2 weeks ago and I an slowing enjoying it.


----------

